# Minimum requirements for your device, new app?



## drivenz (Nov 14, 2018)

Do I need a new phone? mine does not meet these specs...

Minimum Configuration
Android 6.0 and newer
Sim Slots Only one (Single) sim slot NO dual sim devices
RAM Minimum Ram of 2 GB
Minimum Processor Model Snapdragon Model:630 
Processor Cores Octa Core
Processor Speed (GHz) Minimum processor speed of 2 GHZ
Location Hardware Device must have both A-GPS and GLONASS chips internally

I cant find a phone that fits these specs and is not $800...

What phones still work... actually looking for a LTE tablet that currently works also.

Thanks for your help


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

I have a Moto 4 e it works fine and it was less than $100.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Right now I'm using an old Motorola Nexus 6. It's only a quad core rather than the octa core you're looking for, but it meets all the other requirements and works ok. Not cutting edge, but you can probably pick one up for under $200. 

As far as an LTE tablet, I have an old LTE iPad mini that works, but it irritates the **** out of me so I rarely use it. I usually use my Samsung Galaxy 10.1" tablet for the Uber and Lyft apps, then connect via wifi to my phone hotspot. It works, just make sure the tablet you use has GPS on it.


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

drivenz said:


> Do I need a new phone? mine does not meet these specs...
> 
> Minimum Configuration
> Android 6.0 and newer
> ...


I've been using a *Samsung J3 for a year paid $179 using AT&T*. No problems. I have triplog always running with google maps, Uber driver, Fitbit. I clear Google maps cache before each driving session and use the Andriod device maintenance app that closes all background items and reclaims any temp memory. I sometimes restart before a busy night like Friday. The only extra I have is a 32gb sim card where I have the camera setting set to save to. I also move any apps that can run from the sim card there. 
I did not want an $800 phone on a holder which could get snatched


----------

